# Countdown to Captain America 3



## MetsFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Batman and Superman have their own thread, so here's Cap...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

is that Jon Snow?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2015)

^ LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> is that Jon Snow?


You know nothing...

Don't ban me RG.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

my daughter is stoked to see this movie


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll watch it just for the scene of Iron Man getting his ass kicked.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

I keep seeing articles about Spiderman being in this one.  Any confirmation?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2015)

I think Spiderman only makes a cameo to help introduce him to the series. I heard that several of the Avengers will appear in the next Spiderman movie


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

So Disney/Marvel bought back the rights from Sony?


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 3, 2015)

I think they made some kind of agreement on the profits.  I don't think they have full rights yet.


----------



## MetsFan (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone seen this yet?  I saw it on Saturday and it was pretty damn good.  They did a really good job with Spidey and Black Panther.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?  I saw it on Saturday and it was pretty damn good.  They did a really good job with Spidey and Black Panther.


Yep.  Pretty awesome indeed.  Some difficult parts to watch as usually we are rooting for all of them as a team.  A lot of funny one-liners too.


----------



## jeb6294 (May 10, 2016)

I haven't seen it, but there was one thing that bugged me about Spiderman when he showed up in the trailer.  Did the whites of his eyes change in the movie because they did in the trailer.  How are they supposed to do that if it's a mask?


----------



## MetsFan (May 10, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> I haven't seen it, but there was one thing that bugged me about Spiderman when he showed up in the trailer.  Did the whites of his eyes change in the movie because they did in the trailer.  How are they supposed to do that if it's a mask?


Yep, they change.  You'll have to watch the movie to find out how though.  His eyes did that in the cartoons and comics too:


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2016)

so let me speculate:

???

First there is some argument amongst the avengers

Then there is Some mild infighting

then some out of this planet event that's about to kill everyone shows up and magically they all become friends again to save the universe?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2016)

Everything except that last part.  Remember, this isn't an Avengers movie, it's Captain America. :thumbs:


----------



## kevo_55 (May 10, 2016)

Saw the movie this afternoon.

Better than Batman vs Superman.


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2016)

That's probably like saying it's better than undercover Brother...


----------



## ktulu (May 11, 2016)

We watched it this weekend as well. I thought it was good, but felt like Spiderman was a little odd - like he didn't "fit the mold" of the others.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2016)

ktulu said:


> We watched it this weekend as well. I thought it was good, but felt like Spiderman was a little odd - like he didn't "fit the mold" of the others.


Thought the same until I read up on it a bit more.  He was only 6 months into "finding himself" as Spidey at that point.  Meaning he hadn't really mastered any of his powers.  And also keep in mind I think he was still in high school too.  So he would have been many levels below the others by comparison.  So maybe they did cast it right? :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (May 11, 2016)

I think Spiderman fit the "old" comics rather than the last few movies.

One item of note, the whole "civil war" thing was kind of unbelievable. After thinking about it, kinda made the movie dumb. Action for no reason. (And no 80085, either.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2016)

If you want bewbs in a superhero movie, go watch Deadpool.

I saw Captain America on Saturday too. I thought it was pretty good. Not the best one of the Marvel Universe, but it was a needed stepping stone for some bigger things down the road like Spiderman &amp; Black Panther.  Spiderman was cast just about perfect considering that he is a highschool kid (and not an overly confident kid either).

The "bad guy" in Captain American annoys the hell out of me. It's probably because I thought he was a douchebag in Inglorious Basterds (as he was supposed to be) and I can't see him as anything different.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 16, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yep.  Pretty awesome indeed.  Some difficult parts to watch as usually we are rooting for all of them as a team.  A lot of funny one-liners too.


Agreed.  The scene in the VW Bug was hilari-rofl.


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2016)

I saw it this weekend, too.  It was pretty good, I'm glad knight1fox3 emphasized that it's a Captain America movie, not Avengers, because it "felt" a lot like the last CA movie.  Kind of darker, not such a pleasant ending.  

I like Spider Man in the movie, I thought it was very well done and pretty funny.

EDIT: how do we post the spoiler text nowadays?


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

So you're saying another weekend with no hiking?


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2016)

Actually we drove to a trailhead this weekend, where my daughter and wife refused to get out because it was "cold" (it was 57).  And we bought bear spray for everyone (I had no idea that stuff was so expensive)

So we got a lot closer. I may have to start going out on my own, though.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2016)

I want to laugh (&amp; cry) at the same time! 

you may have to just give them the gold card and take the boy?


----------



## Dleg (May 16, 2016)

Not a bad idea. The boy is still so-so about the outdoor stuff.  If I could get him out and let him have a good experience, I hope that might change him.  Probably too late for the girls.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2016)

57?  That's perfect hiking weather!  (And it seems it's warmer up there than it is here)


----------



## Dleg (May 17, 2016)

STFU.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 17, 2016)

Dleg said:


> STFU.




It only got into the 40s here over the weekend, and it snowed Sunday morning.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 18, 2016)

^Pretty much the same here minus the snow.  This winter was warmer than the last couple but it's staying colder a lot longer into the spring than it has in quite a while.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2016)

since were derailing the thread. we saw some brief snowflakes Saturday night (but we were camping at around 10,000 feet)  still lots of snow around 11,000 feet and up.

I am ready for the sun to come out and stay out..


----------

